# I need a vibrator...



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

For my 4.5yd western stryker, dealer wants $425. Where would be a good alternative place to look?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

GrassManKzoo said:


> For my 4.5yd western stryker, dealer wants $425. Where would be a good alternative place to look?


Storksplows.com


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Storksplows.com


$416 so I guess that's a little better


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Any 200lb version would be fine. Amazon has one as a replacement for the snowex D6515 for 89.99. The bolt pattern is universal. If one isn't enough you can add a second, some the snowex spreaders have two.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

I buy them on eBay


----------

